# Recommended sermons/commentaries on Acts?



## Shawn Mathis (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gkterry (Dec 17, 2014)

Calvin-commentary, Sermons on Acts 1-7
Derek Thomas - Acts - in the Reformed Expository Commentary series
Acts Commentary (sermon-like) - RC Sproul


Good places to start


----------



## jambo (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been reading Martyn Lloyd-Jones series on Acts. Powerful stuff


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 17, 2014)

Check this out: Acts of the Apostles Resources (Feeding On Christ).

I agree with them that Peterson is excellent, as is Johnson's redemptive-historical survey as far as moderns go. Otherwise, J.A. Alexander and Calvin's commentaries are helpful, along with Dick's lectures if his selection happens to coincide with your passage of choice.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 17, 2014)

Keener's new like two volume one.
Bock I think has one, as he has does a few on Luke.


----------



## KMK (Dec 17, 2014)

Peterson
Marshall
Alexander
Calvin


----------



## Jonny. (Dec 17, 2014)

I suppose it depends what you're hoping to use it for. Assuming you want something sizable for in-depth study, Bock is excellent.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 17, 2014)

Many very good options already named. I picked up Stott's BST volume on Acts a while back. On the passages where I've consulted it, I've found it helpful (but I'm biased; Stott is one of my all-time favorites).


----------



## Frosty (Dec 17, 2014)

Can't answer your question, but it's been on my mind as we just received Sproul's commentary for free (donation to Ligonier Ministries), and I am moving into Acts next.

Paying attention to others comments!


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 18, 2014)

The ones that have been mentioned are all excellent. I would say that Keener's commentary is only for the really serious pastor/scholar. 3 Volumes out of 4 have been published, and each one is over 1,000 extremely large pages. If you have the time to read it, it will pay rich dividends. Also, it seems important to mention Barrett's very fine commentary in the ICC series (very expensive, and not the most conservative commentary on the planet, but many fine comments nevertheless). Witherington (an Arminian) has a very good commentary as well. Peterson, Thomas, Sproul, Calvin, Lloyd-Jones, Alexander, Bock, Stott, and Marshall, will be the most important for Reformed pastors, and then supplement with the ones I have mentioned, if the pastor wants more.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 18, 2014)

I found Schnabel's commentary (in the ZECNT series) to be exceptionally well-done. More so than some of the ones mentioned in previous posts that are labeled as being very good.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 18, 2014)

Not a commentary, but The Visual Bible Acts is well done. For some groups watching 10 minutes at a time then going in-depth and discussing might be a good approach, depending on the purpose and group.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 19, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I found Schnabel's commentary (in the ZECNT series) to be exceptionally well-done. More so than some of the ones mentioned in previous posts that are labeled as being very good.



I don't know why I forgot Schnabel. He is one of the foremost experts on early church history (his 2-volume history of early church missions is spectacular). Good call, Ben.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks all for the bountiful answers. Any comments on Rackham? Baker edition, found it free a while back.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 19, 2014)

Shawn Mathis said:


> Any comments on Rackham? Baker edition, found it free a while back.



I'm not familiar with Rackham...

It did occur to me, however, that one other option is the Reformation Commentary on Scripture http://www.ivpress.com/series/rcs/index2.php?540-17-1877%20RCS though I know some on the PB have mixed views as to that series' usefulness. The Acts volume came out this year.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 19, 2014)

This one looks interesting: The Acts of the Apostles (ebook) - InterVarsity Press


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't forget the Life and epistles of St. Paul by Conybeare & Howson, and its interaction with Acts.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Dec 20, 2014)

Ah, yes, almost did forget about Conybeare/Howson. Thanks all.


----------

